# Ibanez RG vs. RGA bodies / arm contours



## BenInKY (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys, so, I've only played RGs really and recently bought a Hellraiser. The lack of arm contour is such a deal breaker for me I'm reselling it already. But I see that the RGA7 for 2010 looks to have everything I want (EMGs) but it's an arch top, which I haven't played. Are arch tops as comfortable as regular RG bodies? I don't want that body edge bothering my forearm. Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 16, 2009)

They are not as comfortable sitting. I am not exactly sure what a Hellraiser is, but if it is an arched top guitar, the RGA will not be "that" much different.

The RGA's that I have seen have not had EMG's also, they have had some kind of Ibanez active pickup. 

I've owned 2 RGA's and although they are fun to play, you just can't beat a normal RG for comfort.


----------



## BenInKY (Dec 16, 2009)

jl-austin said:


> They are not as comfortable sitting. I am not exactly sure what a Hellraiser is, but if it is an arched top guitar, the RGA will not be "that" much different.
> 
> The RGA's that I have seen have not had EMG's also, they have had some kind of Ibanez active pickup.
> 
> I've owned 2 RGA's and although they are fun to play, you just can't beat a normal RG for comfort.



Ah, cool, thanks. I'm referring to a Schecter Hellraiser C-7 7-string guitar, which has no contour and not much of an arch top either. Also I'm speaking only of 7-string Ibanez guitars.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 16, 2009)

If the RGA's had arm contours, they'd be perfect... however, I do often find myself a bit upset with how comfortable they are, even though I still love them.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 16, 2009)

Arched tops _usually_ don't have arm contours on the top. So if you didn't like the Hellraiser chances are you prolly won't want to fork the $3k or so for a guitar andthen not like it.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 16, 2009)

Does the C7 have a floyd or a TOM bridge? The one "cool" things about the Ibanez RGA, is that the bridge sits very close to the body. So your arm is not that high off the body. The new RGA7's will be similar. The body is also fairly thin at the edges (obviously), so it does kind of fit snug against your body, more than a normal RG for some reason.


----------



## BenInKY (Dec 16, 2009)

Edit: The C7 has a TOM bridge. I don't really like TOM bridges either. I like the low profile ones on Ibanez's. I feel like I have more control over palm muting with them, and they're a heck of a lot more comfortable (for me anyway).


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Dec 17, 2009)

that new rg that's coming out looks like it will be much more comfortable...i really want to play one, i guess it's basically a 1527 with different trem and body contour...also the S is going to have 24 frets soon so and thats a very comfy guitar...


----------



## screamindaemon (Dec 17, 2009)

Hellraisers have (at least in the past) had the option for TOMs or FR bridges. I think there's a difference in the actual part number, but I have seen 6's and 7's with TOMs and floating bridges.

I also greatly considered a hellraiser, but like others, I HATE angled necks and raised pickup rings due to fixed bridges that aren't routed. It's one of my greatest pet peeves.

The RGA's do have their bridge routed, which gets you that hand-to-body closeness ratio.

I've been mulling over an idea since the 2010 Ibanez lineup has been released. I'm strongly debating buying an RGA and converting it to look like the Infinity series mockup that is so popular around here. It should be just a bit of shaving wood away on the treble horn and making body and arm contours. It may look like shit, but oh well.

Also, RGA's and Hellraisers are CARVED top guitars, not arched tops. Arched tops are hollow/semi-hollow where as a carved top is a block of wood that is heavily contoured for comfort and/or aesthetics.

Here is a link to the infinity picture. I won't host it here again, it's been done a dozen times.
http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s101/Variant1/Infinity8lineupdigitalpostsize.jpg

EDIT:

Didn't see the S7 Comment. 
I own an S6 and S7, and I think they are the most comfy guitars I've ever played. I really don't like regular RG's anymore in comparison.
I strongly recommend them, especially now that they are coming out in 24fret models. I'm almost bitter about that actually  I guess I have to get another... darn...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 17, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Arched tops _usually_ don't have arm contours on the top. So if you didn't like the Hellraiser chances are you prolly won't want to fork the $3k or so for a guitar andthen not like it.


----------



## DomitianX (Dec 17, 2009)

With the S series, you dont need an arm contour, the body is already contoured. I prefer the S shape myself to the RG, but RGs are still comfortable.

Never had a problem with an S and playing sitting down. They sit fine in my lap.


----------



## BenInKY (Dec 17, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Arched tops _usually_ don't have arm contours on the top. So if you didn't like the Hellraiser chances are you prolly won't want to fork the $3k or so for a guitar andthen not like it.



Who said I was going to spend $3k on a guitar?


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 18, 2009)

Ibanez RGA shape is different than your regular carved top, say Schecter, ESP or Agile. The top is more like a curve on the whole body, similar to the S-series, instead of a pronounced "belly", that other manufacturers do.

That's what makes them so fucking sexy.


----------



## BenInKY (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to have to check one out this weekend, visit the good local music stores. Unfortunately we don't have a guitar center around here in Louisville, KY.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 18, 2009)

I find carved tops as comfy as arm contours, but I'd agree with everyone else that if you didn't like the RG, you probably won't like the RGA.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't waste your money, you won't like it.


----------



## BenInKY (Dec 18, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I find carved tops as comfy as arm contours, but I'd agree with everyone else that if you didn't like the RG, you probably won't like the RGA.



I like RGs a great deal, it's my favorite body type. I don't like Schecters, at least not the Hellraiser C-7.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 18, 2009)

i have to go try out another RGA again just to confirm whether i like it or not


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 18, 2009)

Have you tried the Ibanez RG bodies?

My K-7 has an awesome arm contour







Not my actual guitar but you get the point.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Dec 18, 2009)

I like my RGA body better than my RG's, sitting and standing. The mahogany also makes a big difference. Not hating on basswood, but when I A/B'd the stock PU's in my 550 against the RGA121 (both V7/V8) the RGA sounded loads better. Granted you also have a trem to account for the difference.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 18, 2009)

BenInKY said:


> I like RGs a great deal, it's my favorite body type. I don't like Schecters, at least not the Hellraiser C-7.



That's what I meant. If you don't like the C-7 then don't bother with the RGA 

Long, boring day at work, caused me to have brain flatulence


----------



## BenInKY (Dec 18, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That's what I meant. If you don't like the C-7 then don't bother with the RGA
> 
> Long, boring day at work, caused me to have brain flatulence



Ah OK, cool. Yeah my day is going on forever as well.


----------

